# Wolf creek developement on hold



## Delbert Grady (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_3114556

my favorite bits of the article



> The commissioners' approval was "so devoid of evidentiary support that it can only be explained as an arbitary and capricious exercise of authority"


and 



> The court issued a very common-sense decision that says you can't have access to a village of 10,000 people across a dirt road that is covered with snow nine months a year


----------



## johnnewman00 (Jul 11, 2005)

Let's say that this goes through and they build a Village up there the size of Vail. How in the world is a ski area, roughly the size of Loveland, going to support all those skiers. I've heard that the back side of Wolf Creek is unskiable...is this true? Where would they expand the area...the other side of the road?

JN


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

hahaha i love that second quote....

this is just another example of a texan with too much money and not enough brains


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

That's awesome news!!!! It just kills all those texans when they have to drive up and down the pass in their tanks with wheels. Sugguestion - Why don't they build in South Fork. There's plently of people in south fork, Del Norte and Creede looking for work in the winter, since the tourist (rv parks) are not hoping like they do in the summer with all the snowbirds.


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

My wife litigated this issue for Colorado Wild and the San Luis Valley Ecosystem Council. I'm extremely proud of her even though she has said no more lawyering and is looking at other opportunties down here in South Fork. 

At any rate the fight on this one is FAR from over. Next up is the EIS where the Bush administration Forest Service will most likely approve access even in the face of mountains of criticism, some of it from other government entities. Then another lawsuit will ensue . .. 

This win buys more time and adds uncertainty and time and uncertainty are the enemey of the slimy developer running this thing. Bob Honts is as slimy as they come and has made alot of enemies. Many of them people that he will need at some point - CDOT and the US Army Corps of Engineers being two notable ones. 

On many fronts the development makes no sense. The scale and scope of the thing is completely incompatible with the ski area. Studies have done to look at expanding in to more terrain. There is none. The development stands between two of wildest places in COlorado - the Weminuche Wilderness adn the SOuth San Jaun Wilderness thus is smack in the middle of an extremely valuable wilderness corridor. on and on.. but with a Texan as dense as Bob Honts running the show what do you expect. 

I could go on about this thing for awhile but for those with more interest please go to http://www.friendsofwolfcreek.org/ where you can read more.

and pray for another 500 plus inches of snow like we had last year. :!:


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Hey matobs!!! - props to to your wife. I lived in S. fork for a while and really like Wolf Creek the way it is. I worked with a bunch of people who have lost work, since the logging industry has slowed down. It would be nice to see the town itself grow in the since of commerce in the town itself. The ski area isn't that far of a drive and if they provide shuttles from town. It probably help the drive up and down the pass. Anyway don't get lost in the powder - keep your head up it's easier to breath.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Hey matobs!!! - props to to your wife. I lived in S. fork for a while and really like Wolf Creek the way it is. I worked with a bunch of people who have lost work, since the logging industry has slowed down. It would be nice to see the town itself grow in the since of commerce in the town itself. The ski area isn't that far of a drive and if they provide shuttles from town. It probably help the drive up and down the pass. Anyway don't get lost in the powder - keep your head up it's easier to breath.


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who let their opposition to the development be known. Hopefully we can send that SOB back to Texas.


----------

